

Steve Ballmer Reboots - kenjackson
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/steve-ballmer-reboots-01122012.html

======
kenjackson
Single page version: [http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/steve-
ballmer-r...](http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/steve-ballmer-
reboots-01122012.html)

------
Craiggybear
"In an industry dominated by eccentric introverts, Ballmer is out of place in
that he’s pretty normal."

OK. I don't know where to start.

And we should have been warned about the photographs.

